

Show HN: Startup outbound sales ebook 50% HN code: awesomesauce - SteliE
http://www.startupsalesguide.com/

======
ark15
Just bought. Haven't yet read it yet but if I go by the table of contents, it
seems to be well thought of and rich in content.

Thanks for the promo code. Also, thanks for all your writing on the topic that
I have consumed for free. (Glad to pay for this one)

This was shared over a day ago. I would expect to see something like this on
the front page. Not sure why this wasn't upvoted/commented on enough.

